# Honeymoon in French Polynesia - Pics!



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey everyone! Some of you have asked me to post pics up of our honeymoon in French Polynesia, and I am happy to oblige. Sadly enough I completely forgot the underwater case for my camera so I couldn't get any diving pictures! I was SO upset over this as the diving there was AMAZING. We saw dolphins (they came and swam with us), sharks, turtles and eels on every single dive. The dolphins were so playful and so much fun to watch. The sharks were great... reef sharks (3 footer) as well as some silk sharks (10 feet!). Our dive guide actually brought some dead fish down and took them out of his pocket - it caused a whole bunch of fish to come hurry in to eat the smaller fish. He then scared all the fish away with some quick arm movements. As soon as the fish started to swim away, the sharks came running - if they could run that is - to see what was scaring the fish. There were probably 10 sharks going around the guide in a circle... all of us other divers backed away REALLY quickly at that, LOL. It was awesome to see, though!

This first set of pictures are from the island of Rangiroa, which is a small island (it doesn't even exist on Google maps!) where we did all our diving. Only 3,000 people live on that island and there is only one road that spans 12km (7.5miles). It's a beautiful island and there are many parts of it that are completely uninhabited. We went to the beach and there wasn't a single person as far as the eye could see. Hope you enjoy the pics of Rangiroa!

I'm posting these large as I think they look best this way... I hope it doesn't incovenience anyone!

View from our hotel


We threw some bread in the water... check out these fish!


Our hotel room


Anchored boat


That's DH way far away in the middle of the pic


Looking back at the land across the reef


The ocean


I love this picture... like three small waterfalls


Ocean Pass that we dove several times on the trip. We did a drift dive which is where you drift with the current. Very cool!


And last, but not least, dolphins!


If you want to see more pics (there are LOTS more), you can go here!

Next post: Bora Bora


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OK Lina, you must have been taking pictures of HEAVEN. Your pics are ALL awesome and I truly love all of them. The one of Spencer is simply perfect...just like the other ones...
Great job :hug:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Bora Bora is just absolutely beautiful. The water is GORGEOUS and the weather is amazing. 80 degrees with a nice breeze during the day and a low of 75 at night. Also, NO mosquitoes!!! That's right, none! They don't have any lakes or rivers in Bora Bora (they collect rain water for drinking, etc.) so there aren't any mosquitoes. Seriously awesome. It is a very laid back place. We pretty much just hung out in our room (which was beyond nice) and laid out in the sun. I don't have many pictures of it because of this, but I did take a few. Here I'll include one of the two pictures we have of us together... It's hard to get pics together when you're the only two on vacation, LOL.

Also, in Bora Bora we did a ray and shark feeding which was so cool. The rays will come right up to your face and they are so sweet and gentle. It was one of the coolest things I have ever done. Anyway, here are some pics!

The airport of Bora Bora. It's located in one of the motus (an atoll) that surround the lagoon so you can only get to it by boat!


First picture together! This was taken when we arrived at the hotel. Those overwater bungalows are the rooms - they are amazing inside.


This is DH swimming off our private deck.


DH acting silly... the room had a glass bottom table, so we just HAD to take advantage!


View of the island from our hotel's motu


On the island


Sun setting over Bora Bora


View from the hotel dock


Someone took this picture for us, so it's not that good... the shutter speed was off or something, but at least it's of the two of us!


And last one... me floating away!


Hope you guys enjoyed them! Again, if you want to see more pics, just go here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/havnknitlover/sets/72157608071911738/


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks, Maryam! I'm so glad you enjoyed them. I really did miss taking pictures while I was planning the wedding... I hope to get back to it now that I'm done.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Awesome Lina!!! I need to add that to "going there someday" long list!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Lina you have a really great "eye."


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh wow - you caught some beautiful scenic photos and told a story with some other amazing shots. 

Do tell again about the two photos of you and Spencer under the glass bottom table...? Was that in your room? Those are neat, and so unique!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Those are so beautiful. I think I need to go to Bora Bora now. Like RIGHT NOW.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Incredible...*

My favorite color is aqua...and your artsy photos in, below, and on top of water are phenomenal. What a gorgeous experience for you both...you look so happy together.

Congratulations once again, you are an amazing photographer!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Stunning! I don't even know what else to say...the pictures are absolutely beautiful. Looks like you got to honeymoon in paradise.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

What a beautiful place. Thanks for sharing them with us. I bet it was very hard to leave there.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a gorgeous honeymoon! That is definitely on my must go lists! I love the color of the water and it seems so relaxing!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Unbelievable photos, they're gorgeous! 

I'm with Amy, that's now on my "go to someday" list!!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

SOOOO beautiful! Thanks for sharing! The water is stunning. My GF went with her boyfriend and stayed in similar looking hut. LOVE it.

How romantic.

eace:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Carolina, stunning pictures! We have been thinking about taking a vacation and this is on my list now. What a beautiful place and all your pictures are awesome.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Those are some awesome pics Lina!!! DH really wants to go there someday. I am going to show him these pics and maybe that will inspire us to get things together someday. We will need someone to watch our babies!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Lina, Great photos! Which hotel did you stay at while in Bora Bora?

Ryan


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Let me just say after a long week at work when I got up this morning I was just so glad that IT’S FRIDAY. But after looking at these pictures now I just want to jump on an airplane. Beautiful pictures Lina, I love the bungalows over the water and a glass bottom table, how cool is that!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lina the photos are spectacular. The water looks hand painted and the setting so serene. Definitely a memorable honeymoon.


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Love the pictures. Thanks for sharing. I want to go to Bora Bora. It looks so wonderful!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

wow, so beautiful! I am so jealous you got to swim with those playful dolphins in the wild! And what a FABULOUS photo you got of them leaping! Perfect timing! It all sounds just wonderful and your pictures are BREATHTAKING! 

Everything except swimming with sharks. I did that one time, hubby sort of tricked me into doing it...my heart was beating so hard the entire time. Then when we were coming home, we met a couple that had done a dive with sharks and one of them had gotten bitten! It's a good thing I didn't hear of it before I did it, or I never would have worked up the nerve. When push comes to shove though, I just can't resist going in and seeing all those wonderful creatures...sharks or no. Too bad you didn't have your underwater camera, darn it! (reminds me I didn't post the rest of my underwater pics from St John, though...I should probably do that!) 

Anyway...beautiful beautiful pics, Lina! I wish you and your hubby so much happiness. I hope you both get to share many more happy adventures!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh my what awesome pictures! What a wonderful place for your honeymoon! Lot's of memories made I am sure.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great pictures!!!
Looking forward to going there sometime soon. (have to win a lottery first:frusty


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks, all! The place really is just breathtaking. It's hard NOT to get a good picture!

Kimberly, yes that table was in our room! I didn't post these pics earlier because, well, I wasn't sure you wanted to see pictures of the ROOM, but you can see it here:



And the living room where the table is at (it's behind that chair - you can JUST see it if you look):


And just for kicks... the bedroom. It was amazing to lay on the bed as it's placed so that you can't see the floor when you're on it and it seems like you are right on the ocean. That bathtub that you can see behind the bed was also really nice to use to relax. A great time!


Ryan, we stayed at the Intercontinental Thalasso Spa.

Shelly, I dunno, I'm not really scared of sharks. I guess because I've dove with them so many times. Although, we have never encountered REALLY scary sharks before, so maybe that's why.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ok so I was thinking maybe hubby and I could go there for our 10th anniversary. We only have six more to go.....that would give us plenty of time to save money and plan doggy sitters although in six years unfortunalty we may not have all of them....my lab is 13 and cocker is 10. I am sure there will be new additions though!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lina, what beautiful pictures of a gorgeous place! It is hard to believe it is a real place! What a wonderful location for a honeymoon. Wow!

Sheri


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow. Breathtaking. What a memorable trip. You will treasure these pictures for a life time. thanks for sharing them Lina.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Lina-My DH would have mooned me while under the table in the water! Did yours do it and you're holding the pics in case you have to blackmail him someday??? ound:


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow... what absolute beauty! You are a wonderful photographer... I very much enjoyed seeing your photos.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a beautiful place Lina---your photos are wonderful and you really captured the beauty of the area.:clap2: I bet you will always remember how lovely it was....like the others--I want to add this to my list of wonderful places to hopefully see one day.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow....gorgeous pictures, Lina. And such a romantic place!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Lina,
Awesome Pictures. My pictures never look like that. Must be the camera..... LOL.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Carolina, your pictures are fabulous! Looks like you had a wonderful honeymoon filled with many unforgettable memories!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

What a fabulous time you guys had. I'm so, so jealous...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ann, GMTA !!!!! (great minds think alike!) ound:

Omg, Lina, those are stunning and I could never find enough of the right words to describe how I feel when looking at them. Yeah, imagine, ME not finding enough words!!? :suspicious: :biggrin1:

We swam with rays once in Stingray City in Grand Cayman and it was an experience I will never forget. Even better was scuba diving near there which I'd never done before. It was so beautiful, I cried. I can totally imagine what it must have been like for you. You both looks so very happy. After all the hard work planning the wedding, you got a chance to unwind and have fun. :whoo:

BEAUTIFUL PHOTOS !!!!!! You are soooooo talented, Lina!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

What great pictures!!! Thanks for sharing. Now to plan my next honeymoon......


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Huts?*

Lina, did you stay in those thatched honeymoon huts above the water? It is a dream of mine to do that...I just showed my husband and daughter your photos and all three of us oohed and aahed!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

What a beautiful place. Eye candy!! I will have to add that to my list also. I think I could stay on that bed...that remark might get DH to take me. ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm glad you are all enjoying the pictures! I do think all of you should go... it's a wonderful place to visit!

Marj, I didn't know that you've dived! You should get certified and go more often. It really is such a fun thing to do and very relaxing as you have to breathe slowly and fully in order to not waste too much oxygen. It's like meditating under water. 

Linda, yes, we did! If you look in the second picture behind DH's shoulder, that was our room.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I didn't scuba dive, but I did some snorkeling, so not the same thing. I'm sure I'd love to dive though because as you said, it really is so peaceful and beautiful beyond words. I'll never forget that first time in Grand Cayman.


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

WOW WOW WOW

GREAT PHOTOGRAPHS.

CONGRADS.

ELAYNE AND RACQUET


----------

